# New 2x XML-2 on lightmalls



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Black color UniqueFire HD-016 2*Cree XM-L2 4 Modes Max1800 lumens bike light with Waterproof 4*18650 battery set - 2LED Bike Light - LED Bicycle Lights - Bike Lights & Headlamps Worldwide Free Shipping!!!

Looks to have a different beam pattern for each side..cool or not? Battery is rubber-coated which is also nice.

Edit. Looks like one side sits further back (if that makes sense) than the other..maybe a different reflector? Says beam pattern is adjustable.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Looks sweet!


----------



## socal_jack (Dec 30, 2008)

There's a little stylized graphic on the hood of the light that shows one side is spot and the other flood.


----------



## Rendisha (Dec 9, 2012)

Would be nice if they would offer it without battery pack.


----------



## thunderstruck (Jun 15, 2009)

How many lumens is it realistically capable of producing?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I would guess 900?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## xiejol (May 22, 2009)

I was stoked until I saw that it doesn't appear to be truly adjustable. I'm not sure how nice it would be to have two different focal points. It certainly is interesting, though.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Should be posted in the 2014 cheap-o new lights thread  I saw that light couple of days ago, but didn't draw much my attention. MJ-880, SS X2 and a couple of other 2 XM-Ls are far better moddable with tir optics than this due to different size of reflectors - judging from the pictures. But the light comes in 5 colors if anyone is interested  Seems like it has electronics from SS X2 but at least you can expect that leds don't share the same MCPCB ...


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Ah, just found this thread on this light. I like the idea of one side spot, one side flood (definitely not adjustable), but do wonder how it performs in reality.

-Garry


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Here is an ebay listing with beamshots and other photos:
Super Bright 5000LM XM L2 X2 LED CREE Bike Bicycle Cycling Light Headlamps Torch | eBay

-Garry


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I think that looks [email protected] - especially the ability to run the far and near separately or together....may need to order this one for $39!


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks for posting it to the overview! If you get it, write here some words about it  I've found a zoomable single XM-L bike light recently. Maybe I should get it and compare them both. BTW 5000 lumens?????? We were used to divide the claimed parameters by 2, now we need to divide them by 4:skep::eekster:


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Woah-up folks...I don't think this is adjustable beyond being able to run the up-close/far away sides independently.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes, that is clear, it just has 2 different reflectors.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

Actually this light looks somewhat like a copy of Niteye B20


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I just ordered one in red from ebay. Won't be here for several weeks, but looking forward to seeing how it performs.



garrybunk said:


> Here is an ebay listing with beamshots and other photos:
> Super Bright 5000LM XM L2 X2 LED CREE Bike Bicycle Cycling Light Headlamps Torch | eBay
> 
> -Garry


----------



## Albertoo (Oct 15, 2013)

This light looks really interesting, hope there will be some reviews soon! 
Here is another seller with more colors to choose from:

UniqueFire Waterproof 5000LM X2 XM-L2 LED Cree Bike Bicycle Cycling Light | eBay


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Mine arrived today (surprisingly fast shipping, I think it was 7 days!). I haven't had it out on the trail yet, but so far I like it. 
Not as bright as my Yinding Duo clone, and it's larger, but should make a decent bar light, and the tiny Yinding will stay on my helmet.
I do wish the modes were in the opposite order. I'm sure I'll use this with both leds on 90% of the time, so it would be nice if the first push of the button turned them both on. But instead, it's flood mode first, then spot mode, then both on, then a long push to shut it off. Not a big deal, but the opposite order would be nice.

I'll post back after I get it out on the trail, but for $35 shipped (and received in a week from ebay), overall, I'm happy with it so far.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Cool! Waiting to hear how distinct "flood" is from "throw". Give us some beamshots!
-Garry


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I'll try to get some beam shots when I get a chance. But I can tell you that the "spot" beam is pretty much what you'd expect from a single led with a deep, smooth reflector, nothing real unique there.
But the "flood" beam is REALLY floody. It's kind of like those zooming flashlights, you get that ring (kind of a yellow ring) around the outside edge of the beam. 
My guess is that the ring won't really be noticeable out on the trail when both leds are on.

I think the obvious next evolution is for a manufacturer to offer a light like this (one that has flood and spot) that uses optics rather then reflectors, just for a better, cleaner beam quality. 
But at $35, I'm not complaining!


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Don't expect too much from a combination light*

I remember building a combination spot/flood light with relfectors awhile back - http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/amoeba-received-403337-6.html#post6593736

I remember it being kind of like a dual sport motorcycle - a half a**ed street bike and a half a**ssed dirt bike

****


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

I'd like to attempt making the outer two LEDs of my SolarStorm X3 diffused for "flood" and keep the center for "throw" (at least as much throw as a 21mm reflector can give). 
-Garry


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, I'm sure plenty of people who ride dual sports would disagree, including a few friends. They do what they were designed to do. 
And considering many people opt for a flood light AND a spot light, I don't see how having them in the same light is any different. 
The Mickey Mouse lights from magicshine (with a center spot light, and two side flood lights) put out a pretty impressive beam.



scar said:


> I remember building a combination spot/flood light with relfectors awhile back - http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/amoeba-received-403337-6.html#post6593736
> 
> I remember it being kind of like a dual sport motorcycle - a half a**ed street bike and a half a**ssed dirt bike
> 
> ****


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

garrybunk said:


> I'd like to attempt making the outer two LEDs of my SolarStorm X3 diffused for "flood" and keep the center for "throw" (at least as much throw as a 21mm reflector can give).
> -Garry


I wonder if you took two of those wide angle lenses for the 808 style and mod it smaller to fit those Duo's and have good results .


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I got out for a short ride, just to check out the new light (it needs a name!). I used it on my handlebar, with the Yinding Duo clone on my helmet.
Before I go into my thoughts on this light, I want to put it in perspective. I usually ride with a triple XML on my bars.

With that said, I was a _little_ disappointed with the overall output of this light. I wish it were a little brighter.
Now, someone that was new to night riding, or someone coming from a "be seen" commuter light might be totally impressed with this light. But compared to my triple xml, and even compared to my Yinding Duo clone, it came up a little short for me.

Again, put this in perspective.....it's *only* $35! A decent case of beer is that much. I paid $50 for my triple xml a year ago, AND I had to put out an additional $50 to upgrade to a more powerful battery, so that light ran me $100 total. So, I really can't complain about this $35 light. 
And if someone bought two of these (1 for bars, 1 for helmet), I think they'd be totally happy with that set up.

The flood is really floody and it alone has NO throw. But it will put light on the ground under you, the canopy over you, and the trees/bushes to the sides of you. The spot is a typical single led spot. throws ok, little to no spill. 
Both lights on give you nice coverage, just not super bright. Use two of them, or use it in conjunction with another bright helmet light, and I think you'll be happy.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I have a small torch that uses a shallow small reflector. While not as wide a beam pattern as what might be provided with an appropriate optic it does indeed widen the beam pattern. I use it as my back-up bar mounted lamp when mountain biking. If this 2-up lamp had a normal UI ( all LED's lit for all modes ) I would of bought one. Likely it would of made a decent bar light.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

fightnut said:


> ...The flood is really floody and it alone has NO throw. But it will put light on the ground under you, the canopy over you, and the trees/bushes to the sides of you. The spot is a typical single led spot. throws ok, little to no spill.
> Both lights on give you nice coverage, just not super bright. Use two of them, or use it in conjunction with another bright helmet light, and I think you'll be happy.


Sounds like it might either be underpowered or the flood reflector is too wide and wasting too much light. ( or both )


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

Can you measure the current pulled from the battery pack? I use CCTV power connectors to put my DMM inline. Here's my post on BLF showing it, but my Photobucket pics are not showing up at the moment.

-Garry


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> Sounds like it might either be underpowered or the flood reflector is too wide and wasting too much light. ( or both )


Could be. I like the amount of flood it provides though. I wouldn't want to change that. So it just leaves you the 1 led to give you that "punch" down the trail, and that's where it's a bit weak.

I'm tempted to buy a second one and see how just two of these would do (with no other lights). I really think that two of these would be a very good set up, tons of flood, and 2 leds throwing light down the trail. 
And all in for only $70.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

I don't even have a multimeter. I'll have to look into getting one.



garrybunk said:


> Can you measure the current pulled from the battery pack? I use CCTV power connectors to put my DMM inline. Here's my post on BLF showing it, but my Photobucket pics are not showing up at the moment.
> 
> -Garry


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Thinking about it, I really shouldn't have taken my Yinding Duo clone with me to compare it with, because that has 2 leds on in every mode (lo, med, hi), and both of those leds are the same, and they use optics rather than reflectors.

A better comparison would have been to take one of my single led lights with regular smooth reflectors. This way I could compare the single "spot" lights against each other. 
Maybe I'll do this tonight.


----------



## garrybunk (Feb 12, 2014)

You really need a larger reflector'd light to get throw. Mixing an MS 808E clone with a dual "flood" could be decent. The "Throw" coming from smaller reflectors is coming from sheer output of driving it hard. My 808E clone throws pretty good and when checked for current pulled it's very low. 
-Garry


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Just won a complete set MS MJ- 816 E "Micky Mouse" clone for $17.50 .
I figure it's better than no light at all and I want to night ride


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

Have a link to the auction or seller?



C.M.S said:


> Just won a complete set MS MJ- 816 E "Micky Mouse" clone for $17.50 .
> I figure it's better than no light at all and I want to night ride


----------



## lparker88 (Sep 2, 2014)

Got one of these due anyday, Dont intend for it to be my go to light but hopefully compliment my Solarstorm X3.
Also have a Ultrafire WF-501B with a helmet and bar mount I carry as a backup should either fail or run out of battery


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

fightnut said:


> Have a link to the auction or seller?


3600 LM CREE XM L T6 LED 2X XPE Q5 LED Bicycle Bike Headlamp Headlight 18650 | eBay

It's just a two cell though , I'll run with it for now but will definetly collect more lights such as the Solar Storm X2 , and the Yinding ect ect ect .


----------

